# Speed Banana Eating



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

I eat a banana in 27 seconds. 






A of you will be thinking of me in the tub tonight.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 21, 2012)

All I can say is...

:fp

But I did lol.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 21, 2012)

omg lol


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Do a watermelon next.


 
I don't know if I will be able to make it as sexy as gobbling down a banana.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 21, 2012)

Im gunna beat that. Tomorrow though, ill post a vid response. 
Let the speed eating contests begin!


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Im gunna beat that. Tomorrow though, ill post a vid response.
> Let the speed eating contests begin!


 
That is a good idea! I would make another video but I don't have anymore yellow banana's.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 21, 2012)

emolover said:


> That is a good idea! I would make another video but I don't have anymore yellow banana's.


 
I just a banana and got sub 20  19.58

But it was my last one....Tomorrow Ill go buy some. Then ill do a watermelon or something.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2012)

Is this including peeling? I've got some right now, so I might try it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Is this including peeling?


 I guess you didn't watch the video. I don't blame you. 
He included peeling.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm on my ipod so I can't see the video


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 21, 2012)

My PB is a 15.84 with a CLB (Chew last bite) skip. My best NL was a 17.43 with a really good SDC (split down center) BP (Banana peel) and a decent BTM (banana to mouth). Unfortunately I got CPed after my fourth solve or so, so now I'm posting this from the toilet.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 21, 2012)

just get those cool, really small bananas that they have a the grocery store.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> My PB is a 15.84 with a CLB (Chew last bite) skip. My best NL was a 17.43 with a really good SDC (split down center) BP (Banana peel) and a decent BTM (banana to mouth). Unfortunately I got CPed after my fourth solve or so, so now I'm posting this from the toilet.


 
You just won the thread...


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 21, 2012)

I would post a video of me eating the ENTIRE banana, all i have is a clementine (kinda old at that)
this would include peel.

I heard my grandpa used to eat the peel because where he lived he didn't have oranges (the rich kids would get the oranges and throw out the peels)

Honestly the peel tastes like death =(

GROSS


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> My PB is a 15.84 with a CLB (Chew last bite) skip. My best NL was a 17.43 with a really good SDC (split down center) BP (Banana peel) and a decent BTM (banana to mouth). Unfortunately I got CPed after my fourth solve or so, so now I'm posting this from the toilet.


 
I really wish I had more banana's.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 21, 2012)

I really wish the bananas I had weren yellow instead of green

Edit: I've found a banana that's only partially green, time to time.

I really need to stop using beginners BBB (bite by bite) and learn how to do advanced peeling. Any tips on finger tricks?

Time: 25.06


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 21, 2012)

Remember, the world record for most in 1 minute is 3, according to Rob and Big (unless it was broken recently).


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, Furious Pete ate 18 bananas in 2 minutes, so you guys have a long way to go to compete with the best ;D

This is pretty impressive though, I doubt I could do this.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 21, 2012)

One of the worst things about speed banana eating compared to speed cubing is that you have to get a new banana after each timing. Imagine how much you'd pay for one competition.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 21, 2012)

Well it's obvious that e3cubestore is going to have to start stocking bananas! 

Ima so sub10 this


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 21, 2012)

don't stock the cheap, chinese manufactured bananas


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 21, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> don't stock the cheap, chinese manufactured bananas



The windward isles will sue them for infringing their patent.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 21, 2012)

I want a DIY banana. Also, this would be a great event to have right before orangina. Sub-10 global average is definitely possible


----------



## ottozing (Jan 21, 2012)

tasguitar7 said:


> I want a DIY banana. Also, this would be a great event to have right before orangina. Sub-10 global average is definitely possible


 
dont get a diy banana. they pop too often. storboughts are way more reliable.


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Well, Furious Pete ate 18 bananas in 2 minutes, so you guys have a long way to go to compete with the best ;D


 
His we're pre-peeled but yes you are right about that. He is a lot faster.

I'm honestly better at speed drinking but I posted this because I thought there would be more inappropriate jocks.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 21, 2012)

We are setting up a package deal, you can get 6 bananas with food grade silicone for the brave who desire to simply slip the banana instantly down the throat. For an additional 1 dollar, the bananas come prepeeled and prelubed.

Our bananas are high quality, no patent infringement issues here!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jan 21, 2012)

E3cubestore said:


> We are setting up a package deal, you can get 6 bananas with food grade silicone for the brave who desire to simply slip the banana instantly down the throat. For an additional 1 dollar, the bananas come prepeeled and prelubed.
> 
> Our bananas are high quality, no patent infringement issues here!


 
How much for the package? I'll take 40.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 21, 2012)

Tried this, for the sake of it. 19.98 first try.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 21, 2012)

BEST THREAD EVER!!
but i bet noncubers wont get this thread at all...
theyll just think were crazy


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm doing this, tomorrow. It's on !


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 21, 2012)

i got a store bought and only got a 39.xx. didnt lube it and it locked up when i started to peel it


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> My PB is a 15.84 with a CLB (Chew last bite) skip. My best NL was a 17.43 with a really good SDC (split down center) BP (Banana peel) and a decent BTM (banana to mouth). Unfortunately I got CPed after my fourth solve or so, so now I'm posting this from the toilet.


 
...or you could just use roux.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 21, 2012)

avg of 12 go.


----------



## Carson (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to see you are sticking to the regulation about having "At most, one logo"

Next event:
OH



Edit: Or BLD/Multi
Edit 2: I may try this when I get more bananas... but I'm not posting it on youtube... just sayin'


----------



## tx789 (Jan 21, 2012)

that just a werid thing to film and post on youtube and then start a therd on speedsolving about


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 21, 2012)

Not even sub 20. nub

I would attempt this but I think too many peeps will get the wrong idea. Maybe off cam...


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 21, 2012)

too many lockups


----------



## samkli (Jan 21, 2012)

I just did it BLD in 24.78


----------



## mrCage (Jan 21, 2012)

Dudes! Do it with feet like a shimpanzee (correct spelling?). And please standardize the banana size (length and/or weight!)

Per


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 21, 2012)

samkli said:


> I just did it BLD in 24.78


 
How did you memo the banana?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 21, 2012)

mrCage said:


> Dudes! Do it with feet like a shimpanzee (correct spelling?).


Chimpanzee

And this thread is amazing


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay guys, exciting news;
I have 100 Lubix Banayuns Elite. I have modded them and lubed them with my own mods, and lubed them with Lubix.

Mods //
: 240 point corner mod
- Helps you swallow the banana whole without chewing.
: Anti-slipping mechanism
- Once you have put it in your mouth, the banana will *NOT* fall out of your mouth.
: Tiny seeds have been removed
- Makes the banana smooth and easy to swallow.
: Sanded tips and corners
- Gives a great smooth, sandy feel.

Lubrication //
: Applied all over interior
: Applied all over exterior
- The lube has a nice [insert fruit name here] flavour. I will allow you to pick a fruit.

Details //
: 40 have a black body (Looks *GREAT,* but tastes disgusting)
- 20 have had a seperate mod; where the banana has been finely sliced into thin slices.
- 20 have been peeled. You may have this mod above ^ If you wish.

: 40 have a white body (Looks good, and tastes good)
- 20 have had a seperate mod; where the banana has been finely sliced into thin slices.
- 20 have been peeled. You may have this mod above ^ If you wish.

: 20 have a rainbow body, equipped with rainbow set of banana peel.
- These 20 will be a bit more expensive and have been modded with only the top few mods.
- It has a sherbet taste.
- But, you can change the flavour to whatever you want; Sweet, sour, bitter. The whole lot!

So if you want this, please contact me in PM. I only have a limited amount (100) so be quick. 

Prices //
: Black = $25
: White = $30
: Rainbow = $9001

Shipping in Australia will be 50 oranges or apples.
Shipping internationally will be 593 mandarins or nectarines.

Please PM me if you need these products.

Extra information //
: My brother has said this is a good idea.
: I like the feel of the banana. It is great.
: I approve of this.
: This is great for feet, BLD, Multi BLD and even Square 1!

Thankyou guys


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't think I would enjoy a rainbow banana--they don't have a flavor...


----------



## applemobile (Jan 21, 2012)

Thought i might as well get in on the action.


----------



## Bubitrek (Jan 21, 2012)

Dayan 5 Bananchi


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 21, 2012)

Me, 5Bld and a few others did a similar thing at UKO 2011, But with ham sandwiches, think the record ended up being around 23 seconds.

Fun to do but not good for your insides


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 21, 2012)

Stay classy SpeedSolving.


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 21, 2012)

Just a quick question when people are scrambling there banana are they doing yellow on front yellow on top or yellow on top yellow on front. just did a solve i started with the banana on top cause i cant do it on bottom, once ive picked it up i did x2 l2 r2 for peel then F2B (First two bites) was easy as i had an Xbite at start, i got OB (orient banana) skip and then a simple C perm (Consume), 25 seconds.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 21, 2012)

samehsameh said:


> Just a quick question when people are scrambling there banana are they doing yellow on front yellow on top or yellow on top yellow on front.


 
It doesn't really matter if you are color neutral.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

Mean of 3 attempts : 39.90


----------



## MostEd (Jan 21, 2012)

first and only attempt: 39.2

begginers peeling and begginners 3 step chew


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2012)

First attempt : 17.22 (iiTimer for timing)


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

^Video next time please?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you allowed to mod the banana before the solve?


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Are you allowed to mod the banana before the solve?


 
Mods are allowed in cubing so I dont see why not in banana eating.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah ah, love it! Honestly, makes my day.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 21, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> First attempt : 17.22 (iiTimer for timing)


 
We all know this is a lie.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> We all know this is a lie.


 
Give him the benefit of the doubt and ask for a video  Emolover said he did it in 18, no?


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Give him the benefit of the doubt and ask for a video  Emolover said he did it in 18, no?


 
Yes my best is 18 but that was yesterday and I posted it in the accomplishment thread where RyanReese and That70'sShowDude trolled me. Then I thought why not make a video about it and make a silly thread titled "8 inches of yellow fun" but was surprised at how few gay jokes were made. 

Im sure I could have gotten that 18 again but I almost threw up during that banana eat(video one) and I took two bites instead of 3 like I should. 

I wouldn't believe him due to his past and current lying.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 21, 2012)

How do you peel so fast?


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

Mikel said:


> How do you peel so fast?


 
Twist from middle not peel from top.


----------



## Innocence (Jan 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> Twist from middle not peel from top.


 
Good peeling technique, I think I'll try it. What's the chance of a BTM skip with that method?


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 22, 2012)

I would do this but I don't have any bananas right now.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 22, 2012)

Time to do another timing
time: 22.04

Is it better to use fast small bites or larger slower bites?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 22, 2012)

Quote from my girlfriend watching this;

"eww
he's kinda cute."


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 22, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Quote from my girlfriend watching this;
> 
> "eww
> he's kinda cute."


 
Watch out, the gender confused teen is going to steal your girlfriend


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Quote from *my girlfriend* watching this;
> 
> "eww
> he's kinda cute."



Im the only one thats....?(Check spoiler)



Spoiler


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Quote from my girlfriend watching this;
> 
> "eww
> he's kinda cute."


 
Thank you!

Strange that your girlfriend watched the video though.


----------



## VP7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone got a time without teeth ?


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys, can I use a stickerless banana? Or it's forbidden by WSBA(World Speed Banana Association)?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 22, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> Guys, can I use a stickerless banana? Or it's forbidden by WSBA(World Speed Banana Association)?


 
I'm pretty sure stickerless is okay. I always call them the WBA by force of habit; I think World Banana Association sounds cooler.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 22, 2012)

oh my what is the world coming to...
^ not on a bad note btw
this thread just made my day
and maybe my week too


----------



## zmikecuber (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm the banana king!!!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 22, 2012)

Average of 5 : *36.61*

(43.37), 37.93, 37.39, (32.65), 34.52

Eating 1 was my first attempt ever. Eating 4, I had a really smooth first bite out of the peeling which was also fast. (I use TDM peeling)


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Average of 5 : *36.61*
> 
> (43.37), 37.93, 37.39, (32.65), 34.52
> 
> Eating 1 was my first attempt ever. Eating 4, I had a really smooth first bite out of the peeling which was also fast. (I use TDM peeling)


 
Very impressive to do an average of 5. Did you do them all in a few minutes or did you wait half an hour between each one?

I hope my mom got banana's when she went to the store today.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 22, 2012)

GUYS CALM DOWN! 7 BANANAS A DAY CAN KILL YOU! TOO MUCH POTASSIUM CAUSES THE HEART TO BEAT TOO FAST, CAUSING... DEATH!


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> GUYS CALM DOWN! 7 BANANAS A DAY CAN KILL YOU! TOO MUCH POTASSIUM CAUSES THE HEART TO BEAT TOO FAST, CAUSING... DEATH!


 
Citations need.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> Citations need.


 
http://www.jvra.com/Verdict_Trak/article.aspx?id=28314

Also,


http://www.utsouthwestern.edu/newsroom/health-watch/year-2004/health-watch-potassium-overload.html said:


> High potassium levels can disrupt normal heart rhythms. Excess potassium is usually excreted by the kidneys, but if kidneys aren't working well, potassium can build up in the bloodstream.



There it looks like if your kidneys work fine they'll get rid of the excess potassium. But I imagine if you have a ridiculous amount then the kidneys wouldn't be able to cope.


edit: lol 100th post


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm trying to find out how many bananas would provide a toxic dose, but the internet is not being very helpful. One site tells me the lethal injection dose of KCl is 100 milliequivalents (or about 4 g); others tell me that 50-100 milliequivalents every day is a typical amount to get from a diet, and that adults are recommended to get 4.7 g of potassium per day. I've seen people quote numbers anywhere from single digits, to 16-17, to 190, to 400+. Does anyone know how high of an oral potassium dose it would actually take to cause hyperkalemia?

For what it's worth, a banana has about half a gram of potassium.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

Im reading this thread and in 5 hours that I slept(Stilll tired), and WBA has been created, I learned too many bananas can kill you, and a experiment has been set out to find how many bananas that is,,,,ftw.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 22, 2012)

oh, then i wouldn't recommend doing a 42 banana relay or an Ao100 / Ao1000...
but if you eat a banana a day and work on chew-ahead a sub 10 average is easily possible 
lol just kidding xD


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2012)

I like your efficient method for splitting the banana open. :tu

After the ingestion of many bananas, perhaps there are other chemicals that will accumulate to be more dangerous than potassium. Maybe we'll be better off searching for the lethal dosage of a different substance inherent in a banana. With regards to potassium, I don't particularly like the idea of using the LD50 of KCL as a guide for determining the lethal dosage of pure potassium, since we're looking at 2 different substances.

Through some searching I also came across some large numbers, just as qq said. At the moment it seems that the only realistic way of attaining a 'lethal dose' of bananas is if someone ruptures their stomach or chokes to death...


----------



## aaronb (Jan 22, 2012)

Do WSBA require the use of a Stackmat Timer, or will I be forced to do an unofficial solve. Also is a video required for the solve to be official? (Please tell me I don't have to go to a competition for an official solve) I will do one solve later today. (I'm going for sub-20)

P.S. If bananas DO have about half a gram of potassium, You should be at least able to eat 10 a day, based on the lower amounts of potassium that sites have said are lethal. (Maybe split it up into 2 sets of 5 at different times to be safe)


----------



## samkli (Jan 22, 2012)

This should be the unofficial event at WC 2013


----------



## jla (Jan 22, 2012)

It's just a matter of time before "seven bananas" sew us for using yellow bananas


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 22, 2012)

according to wolfram, a 118g banana has 422mg of K, 12% daily value, so the K in 8 bananas shouldn't hurt you.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a little something I threw together. http://www.WorldSpeedBananaAssociation.webs.com

Feel free to send more attempts to [email protected]. But make sure to read the regulation first. (I also need some WSBA board members, you can send me an email to apply.)


----------



## Goosly (Jan 22, 2012)

The single WR is 27 seconds at the moment, but the rules don't say how you round the times. Anyone who eats a banana in 27.49 seconds would share the WR with Trevor Mahoney?


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Just a little something I threw together. http://www.WorldSpeedBananaAssociation.webs.com
> 
> Feel free to send more attempts to [email protected]. But make sure to read the regulation first. (I also need some WSBA board members, you can send me an email to apply.)



Very nice!


----------



## aaronb (Jan 22, 2012)

emolover said:


> Very nice!


 
Do you by chance know the exact time, for your 27 second one?


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Do you by chance know the exact time, for your 27 second one?


 
27.05

My unofficial is an 18.47.


----------



## Owen (Jan 22, 2012)

You guys are going bananas!


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't timed myself, but Evan (e3 coowner) and i had a banana eating contest and I am the official e3 banana eating champion, such a shame we didn't film it :/


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

" 2b1) Competitors under the age of 18, must first ask their banana for permission to compete." 
hahahahahaha


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 22, 2012)

Frankly, I am not a huge fan of bananas - never really liked the flavor, so I won't be competing, but I asked my sister how long she thought it would take her to eat a banana, and she was like 'um, 30 seconds I guess. Why?... ' Then I told her about the WSBA and she just stared at me like I was a freak


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 22, 2012)

Inspection time over 15 seconds


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 22, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> work on chew-ahead


Haha, chew-ahead. That was clever, I'm not sure how it would work tough. Are you chewing bites before they are in your mouth


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 22, 2012)

> 3d) Bananas should be between 7" - 9"


 is that end point to end point or along the curve? my current banana is only 5.5" point to point but has a rather large curvature value. just did a solve on it at 17.62, was slow pressing timer cuz i didnt know if i had to show mouth before or after so i did before.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 23, 2012)

samehsameh said:


> is that end point to end point or along the curve? my current banana is only 5.5" point to point but has a rather large curvature value. just did a solve on it at 17.62, was slow pressing timer cuz i didnt know if i had to show mouth before or after so i did before.


 
Along the curve is fine. That is more of a recommendation though, so anything bigger, or slightly smaller, along the curve is fine.


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 23, 2012)

the video i did sucks, u cant even see me chewing just the top of my head and hear me pressing the timer, all out of focus aswell. Wont bother uploading video just do another solve tomorrow when ive got another banana hopefully with a camera man.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to ask my dad to buy more bananas and simply do one attempt every day as long as I have some. Hopefully I'll be the first person to have a banana speedeating average of 100.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Along the curve is fine. That is more of a recommendation though, so anything bigger, or slightly smaller, along the curve is fine.


 
Wouldn't it be more appropriate to define a range in volume of the whole banana rather than length, as the other two measurements can significantly alter the amount being consumed.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 23, 2012)

tasguitar7 said:


> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to define a range in volume of the whole banana rather than length, as the other two measurements can significantly alter the amount being consumed.


 
I considered it, but people really shouldn't have to go through all the work of calculating the volume of their banana to compete. Generally most bananas have similar thicknesses anyway. Anything that seems too thin, to the point that it is silly, I will just call shenanigans on.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2012)

How about measuring weight, like the Guinness raw onion record does?


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> This thread become very popular for such a silly thing. anyway, I tried this with my sister but she beat me. I didn't even time it but it was somewhere around 1:40 (yes, I know it's very slow)


 
I am even more surprised at it popularity then you are. I find it funny that your sister beat you! 




qqwref said:


> How about measuring weight, like the Guinness raw onion record does?


 
I like that idea but for most people including me, we don't a scale that weighs in grams. Most of us just have a pounds/kilograms scale.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> I like that idea but for most people including me, we don't a scale that weighs in grams. Most of us just have a pounds/kilograms scale.


 
I think you accidentally a word in your first sentence. I would assume (although I may be wrong) that all or most bananas have approximately the same density, therefore mass or volume would be valid ways to measure, as the lack of precision scales does pose a major problem.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 23, 2012)

How about a modified volume type scale. I mean, you multiply the length (by the curve) with the thickness of the thickest point, and the result must be greater than a certain number? Since bananas aren't block-shaped, this wouldn't be an exact volume, but it would be similar and easier to do.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> How about a modified volume type scale. I mean, you multiply the length (by the curve) with the thickness of the thickest point, and the result must be greater than a certain number? Since bananas aren't block-shaped, this wouldn't be an exact volume, but it would be similar and easier to do.


 
I like it, easy to do and reasonably accurate.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> I like that idea but for most people including me, we don't a scale that weighs in grams. Most of us just have a pounds/*kilograms* scale.


 
/1000


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 23, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> /1000


 
The problem isn't that conversion is impossible (and btw to get grams you would multiply by 1000 not divide), but that the scales are not precise enough, they will read 1kg, not 0.987.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2012)

reconstruction?


----------



## y235 (Jan 23, 2012)

the video reminded me that:


----------



## emolover (Jan 24, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> My sister just beat me again, I give up trying to race, it's not even healthy.


 
As I said before, maybe there is a reason.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thread of the year, right here. And the year has hardly started.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 24, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Thread of the year, right here. And the year has hardly started.


 
Without a doubt. O and btw, what ripeness of banana is the best? You'd think that an overripe banana would be the best because it's so soft, but they taste awful. Opinions?


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 24, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Without a doubt. O and btw, what ripeness of banana is the best? You'd think that an overripe banana would be the best because it's so soft, but they taste awful. Opinions?


 
Taste is something that only a non-speed-banana-eater cares about.

Personally, I buy bananas that are underripe and spend a while breaking them in before my attempt. You should check out the video tutorials on how to do that.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 24, 2012)

I am trying this tomorrow.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone should keep this thread in mind when the 2012 Forum Awards come around 

I think when I post my Ao100 here things might start up again  Still only at 5 but I have the whole year to go.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 24, 2012)

21.18 First try, key is to do it in small-medium sized bites and swallow quickly. Try not to choke lol. Doing it in one or two bites takes too much chewing time.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 24, 2012)

Robocopter87 said:


> 21.18 First try, key is to do it in small-medium sized bites and swallow quickly. Try not to choke lol. Doing it in one or two bites takes too much chewing time.


 
Chewing is for the weak.


----------



## emolover (Jan 24, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Without a doubt. O and btw, what ripeness of banana is the best? You'd think that an overripe banana would be the best because it's so soft, but they taste awful. Opinions?


 
Personally I think a firm fully yellow banana is the best. With an overripe banana there is the chance of throwing up from the mushy texture. I don't want to throw up on my stackmat have to clean it up.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 24, 2012)

Does th size of the banana count? I could get small one at my grocery store


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Chewing is for the weak.


 
Amen.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 24, 2012)

Eat banana solving, it seems insane!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 25, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Eat banana solving, it seems insane!


 
Maybe it is insane...
But people think cubers are insane too, so who cares!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe, but bananas *are* pretty soft.

I'm kinda considering trying this later. Unlike emolover I think I'm going to try to do the first step with the Monkey method. I've used it before (not for speed though) and it should work pretty well. Not sure about the rest of the solve, I guess I'll work on that when I get there


----------



## Carson (Jan 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Unlike emolover I think I'm going to try to do the first step with the Monkey method



This is how I peel bananas. Although Its probably not faster than emolover's method, I think it is a little more stable.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2012)

I picked up a banana but it's not quite ripe :| So I'll wait a day for my attempt.

Incidentally, here's a guy who ate almost 30 bananas a day for a month with no ill consequences: http://www.nomeatathlete.com/fruitarian-experiment/. So the fatal limit is definitely way over that, for those who are wondering.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried this without timing myself and I think I failed...

The girl watching me on oovoo was so confused


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Jaycee (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be updating this post every day with my times. At least the days I do an attempt at this. 


43.37, 37.93, 37.39, 32.65, 34.52, 29.02, 30.68, 29.24, 28.70, 25.06, 24.79, 27.14, 25.87, 24.99, 26.89, 29.52, 29.33, 26.19, 26.62, 25.66, 27.02, 23.22


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 26, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Wow, thanks for that article, I read the whole thing. Even though I would really want to, I probably wouldn't last a week on fruits and veggies alone.


 
you would be surprised! I just got a bunch of fruits and veggies in bulk and feel very well (Been only a week though) 
A 20 pound bag of carrots at cosco is 4$

The carrot consumption went from 2-3 a day the first day to 5-6 I would have probably eaten more per day if I wasn't running low.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got 1:14.41. It was a big banana too. If I can get some small bananas and speed up peeling (took ~15-20 this try maybe?), I can probably get sub-45.
Note: I'm using the monkey technique.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a 23.01 on my first try. Later I will do a video-taped solve. I can easily get sub-20.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend at school tried this during lunch, and he was ridiculously fast (At least faster than me) 
He didn't time it, but I think it was around 20 seconds.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 26, 2012)

I keep forgetting to buy bananas. When I do, I will time a solve.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 27, 2012)

20.06 on video, I will upload it sometime today. (New WSBA WR!)






I laughed soo hard when watching the video.  P.S. The good stuff starts at about 40 seconds in.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 27, 2012)

First try, 59.44 XD Not exactly a natural at this, but it was kinda fun.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Event ideas:

Banana solve
Banana OH
Banana with feet
Banana multinotBLD (time limit 5 minutes)
Blended banana solve
Banana peel solve

I want banana solve to be a mystery event at rapidash open.

Edit: Just thought I'd post this.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 27, 2012)

first try:34.19hehe had some trouble with opening the banana
second try: 29.59
now my stomach is about to explode


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 27, 2012)

Since Trevor didn't get too many bites, I'll go ahead and take the bait!

Ben1996123 had one of my ideas, but I'm unsure if he read the full thread like I did to post it. Anyway, here goes:



Carson said:


> Glad to see you are sticking to the regulation about having "At most, one logo"
> 
> Next event:
> OH
> ...


 
Followed up with Feet solving! Shortly followed by TeamBLD! Could make it real fun and TeamBLD Feet! Or...TeamBLD thighs...




Sahid Velji said:


> This thread become very popular for such a silly thing. anyway, I tried this with my sister but she beat me. I didn't even time it but it was somewhere around 1:40 (yes, I know it's very slow)





Sahid Velji said:


> My sister just beat me again, I give up trying to race, it's not even healthy.



You really can't say you are surprised by this, can you? Unless there's somethign you need to tell us? Come on, at least Trevor has the right idea!



emolover said:


> As I said before, maybe there is a reason.





I would really like to see Kirjava try this 

You guys have really made me want to do this. I just bought some the other day, too. I'll see what I can do about getting a video of this.

I know a few girls without a gag reflex...certainly they'd be able to sub10 this challenge...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> I know a few girls without a gag reflex


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

New event: most bananas in 25 bites


----------



## emolover (Jan 27, 2012)

I just did a 45.88 OH eat! A lot harder then you think to get the peel open. 

I had to use mouth abuse though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> I just did a 45.88 OH eat! A lot harder then you think to get the peel open.
> 
> I had to use mouth abuse though.



Awesome, now try without mouth abuse.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 27, 2012)

new PB 24.73! Also a 29.56 mean of three. Unfortanetly I think I'm about to throw up...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just got a banana and I'm gonna do a solve now.

Edit: 49.97. That was delicious.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Well, Furious Pete ate 18 bananas in 2 minutes, so you guys have a long way to go to compete with the best ;D
> 
> This is pretty impressive though, I doubt I could do this.



Can you make a sim please?


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 28, 2012)

Admittedly your post about it being sexy made me not watch. However, I wanted to congratulate you on this -


emolover said:


> *4* *months SI free and counting!*


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 28, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I'm going to ask my dad to buy more bananas and simply do one attempt every day as long as I have some. Hopefully I'll be the first person to have a banana speedeating average of 100.


 
Eating like 10-20 bananas a day will kill you


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't expect anybody to believe me, but I got a 17.99 second on my first try. 

My method: I open the banana by breaking it in half, and peeling each partially broken half. I used a yellow banana with few brown spots. My eating style involves eating several small-medium bites, and swallowing. I don't chew. If you look at videos of Kobayashi eating hot dogs, you'll have a good idea of how I try to eat the bananas, except I only eat one half at a time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2012)

2nd attempt: 38.13

Someone should do a banana + peel solve.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I picked up a banana but it's not quite ripe :| So I'll wait a day for my attempt.
> 
> Incidentally, here's a guy who ate almost 30 bananas a day for a month with no ill consequences: http://www.nomeatathlete.com/fruitarian-experiment/. So the fatal limit is definitely way over that, for those who are wondering.


 
Fruitatarianism makes me laugh, but it's definitely true that you won't die from having lots of bananas. I wouldn't recommend a raw diet like this to anybody long term. Even with supplementation, you're pretty much asking for vitamin deficiency. The whole idea that more than 10% of your calories from fat is too much is definitely false. Humans used to eat high fat, moderate protein, low carbohydrate diets, and they were very healthy. 

There's no reason to be afraid of healthy fats, and there's no reason to be afraid of protein from meats. The views on that website are very flawed. I can definitely see why somebody would avoid grains. I'm a big supporter of a no grain, no legume diet *if you do it right*, but I can't say I support vitamin d, vitamin b12, and omega-3 deficiency. Not to mention the fact that you're setting yourself up for hypoglycemia, osteoporosis, tooth decay and poor circulation. If anybody is seriously considering trying this as a long term diet, please don't.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 1, 2012)

¿Are you guys doing yellow side first? ¿Is anyone CN?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 1, 2012)

Antcuber said:


> Eating like 10-20 bananas a day will kill you


 
I'm aware. Even from the post you quoted :




Jaycee said:


> and simply do *one attempt* every day as long as I have some.


 
............


----------



## Eleredo (Feb 1, 2012)

1:29.61, using a beginner's method


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> New event: most bananas in 25 bites


 
Does swallowing whole without biting down count as a bite?

By the "I know a few girls..." I suppose I should have clarified. These were all girls I knew to steer clear from, since these claims were all self-proclaimed, and I had positive reviews about such girls. However, if they can swallow one whole, that clearly means they'd win this competition. I haven't tried this competition yet, however, I'm still trying to get in touch with a few old acquaintances.


----------



## emolover (Feb 1, 2012)

I did a banana race with my friend and got it on video. My friend also ate one in 14 seconds and I also got that on camera so I got some stuff to upload!


----------



## aaronb (Feb 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> I did a banana race with my friend and got it on video. My friend also ate one in 14 seconds and I also got that on camera so I got some stuff to upload!


 
NEW WR! Sadly, I won't be the WSBA record holder now, but oh well 

Edit: AHHH, 13.87. Not on video. I'm so going to do another single on video later, and break the 15 second mark for sure.....This has gone a little to far, I think


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 3, 2012)

aaronb said:


> NEW WR! Sadly, I won't be the WSBA record holder now, but oh well
> 
> Edit: AHHH, 13.87. Not on video. I'm so going to do another single on video later, and break the 15 second mark for sure.....This has gone a little to far, I think


 
I just got a 26.95 or something on video. Will upload soon!


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 3, 2012)

Question: I don't have normal bananas at the moment but I do have plantains. How would those fit into WSBA regulations?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 3, 2012)

Antcuber said:


> Eating like 10-20 bananas a day will kill you


 


Specs112 said:


> Question: I don't have normal bananas at the moment but I do have plantains. How would those fit into WSBA regulations?


 
I think that is a Big banana.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 4, 2012)

My best attempt out of 3.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> My best attempt out of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
A little bit sloppy with the timer there...you should show your mouth before stopping it. 


I got a 13.57 eat last week...unfortunately wasn't on camera. Hopefully I can get a decent video on camera sometime soon.

Suggestion - Put up a link to the WSBA page on the OP.

And, I won't quote whoever said it, because I really don't want to find it, but about Furious Pete - While he's still way more awesome than anyone here, his banana eats weren't WSBA compliant - The bananas were pre-peeled. I'd be interested to see him do a WSBA compliant eat. XD


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Warning: don't do too many attempts at once. This may happen:


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2012)

I beat my friend.






Here is my friend Garrett eating it really fast. His best is a 12.

Sorry it doesn't show most of the peeling, I didn't realize there was a delay on the iPod camera.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 4, 2012)

emolover said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give up...


----------



## aaronb (Feb 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> [video=youtube;Ki56jsPfNLA]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Do you have the exact time of this?
If so he could be the new WSBA record holder! 

If you do have the time (Closest hundredths) what is his name, what was the date this took place, and what country is he competing for?

P.S. Video of a 17.81 will be uploaded soon.


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2012)

His name is Garrett and I do not have an exact time for this. It was somewhere in the 14's and it took place on Feb 1st. Same country as me obviously.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Do you have the exact time of this?
> If so he could be the new WSBA record holder!


 


emolover said:


> I do not have an exact time for this. It was somewhere in the 14's


 
In that case I would just call it 14.99 or 14.50


----------



## aaronb (Feb 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> In that case I would just call it 14.99 or 14.50


 
I think this is fair. If no decimal point is known, it will become xy.99

Edit: Woo! There are now 4 people /5 results in the WSBA! (Compared to the WCA's how many thousands?  )
http://worldspeedbananaassociation.webs.com/results.htm


----------



## ressMox (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah, dammit, I just finished the last banana in the house untimed. I'll have to wait to compete unless the WSBA is willing to add a Multi-Strawberry event.


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2012)

Honestly this thread is more speed eating then banana eating(at least it should be) so yes do it but please get it on camera!


----------



## ressMox (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I was warming up and realize strawberries aren't as fun due to the lack of a peeling factor. I'll grab bananas when I go do groceries.


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok but do it on camera please.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, I'll get it in HD


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 7, 2012)

If only I was a cuber that was good enough to go to US Nationals 2010, but I've just come to the realization that we need to bring back 1L Orangina chugging!


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> If only I was a cuber that was good enough to go to US Nationals 2010, but I've just come to the realization that we need to bring back 1L Orangina chugging!


 
Orangina-Banana Relay. Go.


----------



## emolover (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> If only I was a cuber that was good enough to go to US Nationals 2010, but I've just come to the realization that we need to bring back 1L Orangina chugging!


 
Isn't the record like 35 by Waffo? I can chug a 1L bottle of poweraid in 12 seconds so I really think I could be the record for the Orangina challenge.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> Isn't the record like 35 by Waffo? I can chug a 1L bottle of poweraid in 12 seconds so I really think I could be the record for the Orangina challenge.


 
Powerade bottles have larger opening and you can squeeze them


----------



## emolover (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Powerade bottles have larger opening and you can squeeze them


 
The opening is about the size of a half dollar coin and poweraid has somwhat ridged plastic that is hard to bend at the speed I am going. I put my mouth about 3/4 of the way over the opening so I can rely on gravity and my sucking power. 

Your thinking of gatoraid.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> The opening is about the size of a half dollar coin and poweraid has somwhat ridged plastic that is hard to bend at the speed I am going. I put my mouth about 3/4 of the way over the opening so I can rely on gravity and my sucking power.
> 
> Your thinking of gatoraid.


 
Orangina opening is a bit smaller than a quarter.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2012)

Bamp. Watch at about 4:50 here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jv9lL2Qnr4&feature=related

Pretty sure he peels and eats a banana in 9-10 seconds. He also does four in about 56 seconds.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 19, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Bamp. Watch at about 4:50 here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jv9lL2Qnr4&feature=related
> 
> Pretty sure he peels and eats a banana in 9-10 seconds. He also does four in about 56 seconds.


 
whoa he chews fast.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 25, 2012)

Hehe. My friends and I have been doing this lately. I can only manage to get 29 seconds


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 25, 2012)

Some weird french cubers had invented the Rubik's Banane.

The original:
http://sites.google.com/site/hippolyteandrubikscube/home
An other video (with wrong rules if I understood rightly):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-caFUC8mRxs
And the best I took:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLG2LYI4VVI


----------



## Maskow (Jul 4, 2012)

We can solve rubik's cube faster than eat a banana, lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Maskow said:


> [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. 30/30 multibanana gogogo.


----------



## Specs112 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh hell no not this thread again.


----------



## antros (Jul 22, 2012)

My first attempt


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2012)

Maskow made a video and I didnt see it until now!?!? 

Shows how much I have been on this site in the last month.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2012)

antros said:


> My first attempt
> le video


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

As you can clearly see, he had a decent CS (chew speed) and a really good LTS (last throat swallow).


----------



## MiSenIn (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have eating banana race ?


----------



## Maskow (Aug 6, 2012)

*Polish Nationals 2012*








Spoiler



Maskow 7.77
Hubert 9.78
Plechoss lol 



Second: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZP2OQGht6M
Third: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut89tnn9_ac


Maskow mo3: 8.68
7.77, 9.97, 8.30

Hubert mo3: 9.29
9.78, 9.50, 8.59

Plechoss mo3: lol


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2012)

Maskow, have you tried multiBLD banana eating?


----------



## emolover (Aug 7, 2012)

This needs to be an unofficial event.

I wonder if Mike would allow it for Indiana 2012.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2012)

What would the format be? I say there should be an avg5 round then a multi round where you are given a set amount of time to eat a certain amount of bananas. This will solve the problem of lunch...sorta..,


----------



## Maskow (Aug 7, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Maskow, have you tried multiBLD banana eating?



xD



5BLD said:


> What would the format be? I say there should be an avg5 round then a multi round where you are given a set amount of time to eat a certain amount of bananas. This will solve the problem of lunch...sorta..,



I'm not sure that avg5 is a good idea xD (but I have a pop in second solve : <)
Lunch isn't a problem too. If you train hard you don't need to eat anything else. I ate 3kg of bananas at this competition :tu


----------



## uniacto (Sep 10, 2012)

I just ate a Banana in 17 seconds.  hoping to get faster after awhile


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2012)

lol, Maskow is actually really fast at this.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 11, 2012)

This looks so fun, only issue is i don't like bananas, and maskows 5/5MBLD banana eating video is too funny to endure


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 4, 2012)

This was my first try.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2012)

To everyone who did this, why not chug a can or two of sprite afterwards?


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 5, 2012)

Mikel said:


> To everyone who did this, why not chug a can or two of sprite afterwards?



I would, but I don't care much for sprite. I do chug though. I can do a quart in under 10 seconds easy.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 5, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> I would, but I don't care much for sprite. I do chug though. I can do a quart in under 10 seconds easy.



I'd like to see that honestly


----------



## ianography (Dec 8, 2012)

glorp glorp glorp


----------



## piece popper (Dec 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I just a banana and got sub 20  19.58
> 
> But it was my last one....Tomorrow Ill go buy some. Then ill do a watermelon or something.



Is that like I accidently a 5x5?


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Odd that there is a certain technique, I always thought you just scarfed it down. I haven't tried yet, although I did eat a very bruised banana in under one minute at a weird game night gig.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 4, 2013)

Ate a banana in 26.91 seconds. Apparently my parents don't like me to do this in front of people because it is "bad manners" (Why?).


----------



## kko14 (Feb 12, 2013)

17.80 single...
I had 5 Bananas left in my fridge...
So i started a speed banana eating session.
^^ At 3:30 AM...

One is left... lets see if i can get sub 15...

15.73...
damned...
best mean of 3 18.49
21.93
17.80
15.73

My special methode is to peel of the banana with both thumbs...
So I need less than a second from starting the timer untill having the first peace of banana in my mouth...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Haven't been here for a while so I'm only just now seeing this, but I got bananas today and I'm totally gonna try this.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Second try.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 17, 2013)

niceee.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Aww, I would totally try this, but I'm a diabetic so I have to plan out everything I eat, and a banana is not something I really plan on incorporating into my eating schedule. Plus I enjoy tasting food. Haha.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah okay. Well, all I tasted was banana haha.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 19, 2013)

I bet lol.


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 19, 2013)

My first trials ever: 18.25 and 16.11. That's easy : P I can make for you vid with Ao5 "speedeating: bananas". Do you want that? : D


----------



## kko14 (Feb 26, 2013)

11.10 single^^
nl


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe we should try reverse banana eating. Somebody like Jaycee or some other cute cubers should do this.


----------



## GenoClysm (Apr 29, 2013)

Amazing. My avg is 1 min D:


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


>



That made me wet!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 29, 2013)

> That made me wet!


lol. im glad to be of service.... i guess....


----------

